# ? BCM issue Nissan Rogue 2014



## ampoohbear (May 10, 2018)

wondering if anyone has had similar issues - 

I am being told that there is a BCM /ECM issue with a Rogue ( new to us since November 2017) - issue: Suddenly a few weeks ago car would not start - out of the blue - no prior issues - assumed it was a dead battery since there were no other warnings. towed to my personal mechanic diagnosed and said it needed a dealer ( ugh) -for programming - towed to dealer since it does not start. Dealer has had for 2 weeks plus - they THINK it MIGHT be BCM or ECM issue - but are not sure because there are no codes telling them this for sure. estimate to repair is 4500$ with no reassurance that this is actually the issue. seeking if anyone else has had ANY similar out of the blue issues where there was no start - - I am just thankful that this didnt just shut off and not respond when it was being driven.. could have caused crash and injury!!


----------

